# Cisco jobs in UAE



## UAEwannabe (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi all,

Does anyone know what sort of work is around for Cisco engineers in the UAE? I have been a it technical engineer for 10 years working with servers, site installations, Microsoft domain admin, projects etc.... More recently my role at my current job is as a network engineer. I've been installing office networks and handling firewall installs , management and security for 2 years now. I am CCNA certified and am going through CCNP now. I'm looking to move to the UAE in two years and am wondering what to expect in the way of opportunities and pay for my field. Many thanks for any info supplied.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

You might want to look at Injazat, they might be an option. It seems that when hiring internally a lot of companies go with folks from Asia that are willing to work for less than you probably need. I think consulting companies are your best shot for places that will pay better.


----------



## UAEwannabe (Apr 14, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> You might want to look at Injazat, they might be an option. It seems that when hiring internally a lot of companies go with folks from Asia that are willing to work for less than you probably need. I think consulting companies are your best shot for places that will pay better.


Thanks for the info. I'll check it out. I've heard that companies source folk from Asia for this type of role. Hope I can find something! Cheers.


----------



## UAEwannabe (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi just bumping this up. Still eager for information on this subject. Cheers


----------

